# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  La segunda reforma de estado en el sector agrario

## grupoagronegocios

*LA SEGUNDA REFORMA DE ESTADO EN EL SECTOR AGRARIO*  En los 90s se inició la gran reforma del Estado, fue transversal y general a todos los sectores de la economía, hoy en día podemos beneficiarnos de sus resultados puesto que si bien en el corto plazo hubo impactos sociales, en el mediano y largo plazo se mejoró la competitividad del país. Reformas como la liberalización comercial, autonomía monetaria del BCR, sistema previsional - AFPs, privatizaciones y concesiones, autoridad tributaria - SUNAT, promoción de exportaciones y otras que sentaron las bases para el inicio de una gran etapa expansiva de la economía. Etapa de crecimiento que ahora se ha visto interrumpida por la crisis financiera mundial, la misma que nos ha hecho ver varios aspectos pendientes de mejorar en la estructura del Estado y que probablemente no hubiésemos notado en la magnitud debida si no se hubiera dado esta crisis.  En lo que respecta al agro la primera reforma liberalizó el mercado de tierras, implementó el Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria y creó PROMPEX para ayudar a abrir mercados a nuestros productos. También se convirtió en sociedades anónimas abiertas a las cooperativas azucareras y se crearon las microfinancieras rurales. Esta primera reforma es la que permitió el auge de nuestras agroexportaciones y el ingreso de importantes capitales al sector azucarero.  Ahora hay preocupación acerca del rol y efectividad del Estado y de la necesidad de una nueva reforma. La segunda reforma que muchos reclaman pero hasta ahora pocos o casi nadie ha esquematizado en cuanto a sus alcances, mecanismos de implementación y en el caso específico de la agricultura no se ha realizado algún análisis importante.  Qué debería buscar esta nueva reforma en el sector agrario. A mi parecer la segunda reforma que requiere el sector es que se resuelvan los Fallas del Mercado para que a futuro exista la menor intervención estatal posible y que los mecanismos de ejecución no dependan del poder político de turno. El Ministerio de Agricultura debería tener una estructura pequeña que permita crear equipos de trabajo especializados y autónomos para ayudar a resolver las fallas del mercado de su sector sin la necesidad de estar creando organismos o entidades específicas para resolver cada una de ellas.  *I. Fallas del Mercado y Competitividad*  El mercado ha resuelto buena parte de la provisión de bienes y servicios en nuestro país. No obstante existen varios aspectos, actividades o situaciones donde el mercado no funciona y es que cuando los mercados funcionan bien se beneficia la sociedad en su conjunto, se alcanza la especialización de los agentes económicos y se dan las condiciones para hacernos competitivos. Donde falla el mercado se necesita que un Estado fuerte intervenga para ayudar a corregirlo.  Muchas veces nos referimos en modo general a la competitividad del agro peruano. Un análisis más desagregado indica que la competitividad es la capacidad de una unidad empresarial de estar en iguales condiciones que otras para buscar la rentabilidad y sostenibilidad de su negocio, es decir estar preparado y sin obstáculos para jugar de igual a igual el partido. Toca al Estado ayudarnos estar en iguales condiciones que otros países competidores para permitirnos lograr la ansiada ventaja competitiva a partir de nuestros factores productivos y recursos humanos. Pero no pretendamos pedir al Estado que nos haga competitivos si tenemos una pobre gerencia, sin estrategia y sin visión empresarial.  El Estado ayuda a la competitividad de las empresas a través de la provisión de servicios públicos, legislación y regulación apropiada, promoción de la actividad etc. No obstante corresponde a cada empresa utilizar sus recursos, factores de producción y aprovechar su entorno para lograr su competitividad. Puede darse el caso que una empresa no sea competitiva a pesar de tener la mejor infraestructura e instituciones públicas del mundo. Entonces queda claro que en última instancia la competitividad la determina cada empresa en su rubro.  El agro peruano debe tener condiciones apropiadas de mercado para todas sus actividades y de esta forma buscar que cada vez más empresas participen de los negocios en el sector y esto se logra resolviendo precisamente las fallas del mercado.  *II. Interés Público del Sector Agrario*  Sobre la agricultura se ha estudiado, escrito y legislado bastante. Se ha señalado muy bien su problemática y se han planteado mecanismos de solución. No obstante nuestro agro tradicional (90% del área cultivada) en su mayor parte no parece haber despegado o iniciado un proceso de desarrollo.  Cada año somos testigos de las demandas y protestas de los gremios agrarios. Demandas que siempre requieren un mayor nivel de apoyo gubernamental. Este sector se afecta en parte por políticas de proteccionismo y subsidios de otros países. Además tiene una naturaleza particular que lo pone en desventaja en relación con otros sectores, porque la mayoría de productos se cosechan sólo en algunos meses (oferta inelástica) y los fenómenos climáticos pueden afectar de manera importante la producción. Además la atomización y dispersión de las unidades productivas por todo el país hace que el agricultor de por sí tenga poco poder de mercado frente a los comercializadores; peor aun si consideramos que el área rural normalmente ostenta los niveles más bajos de formación técnica y profesional.  El rol del Estado en el agro ha sido y es bastante activo en casi todos los países. Estados Unidos, los miembros de la Comunidad Europea, Japón entre otros subsidian y protegen a su agro de manera importante y con dos fines principales: La seguridad alimentaría que busca tener fuentes fiables de alimentos en casos de crisis o guerras y como segundo fin se busca tener un sector rural con una clase media fortalecida, lo que en cierta medida da gobernabilidad y paz social a sus países.  El Perú es un país diversificado en cuanto a fuentes de alimentos, tenemos varias alternativas para suplir la harina importada; producimos en una dimensión importante papa, azúcar, arroz, maíz, leche y en el caso de los aceites cultivamos palma aceitera y en momentos de crisis podemos echar mano al pescado y sus derivados. En líneas generales no tendríamos grandes problemas para alimentarnos en periodos de desabastecimiento externo dado que nuestra población relativamente no es muy grande.  Desarrollar nuestro sector rural sí es una tarea pendiente y probablemente el mayor reto que tiene el Estado en su rol de redistribución de riqueza. En ese sentido el desarrollo del agro juega un papel importante y bien merece la pena destinar recursos públicos a la promoción y desarrollo de este sector priorizándolo sobre otros sectores. Sin embargo teniendo en cuenta las limitaciones presupuestales de nuestro país debemos orientar esta participación estatal en los términos más efectivos buscando la eficiencia en el gasto y la eficacia en el logro de resultados. Este esfuerzo debe estar muy bien dirigido y orientado a sentar las bases para que en el mediano plazo el agro sea desarrollado por su propia inercia y mejor aun si en ella participa una gran masa de medianos agricultores articulados en forma armoniosa con los grandes capitales.  Debemos plantear un horizonte de 10 años para una fuerte intervención estatal en el agro y de allí buscar que el sector privado por sí sólo sea el que busque y explote las oportunidades en el sector. Pero cómo se consigue que el sector privado se desarrolle sin mayor intervención estatal. La solución pasa por hacer que los mercados de productos y servicios agrarios funcionen apropiadamente. Que haya libre competencia o una regulación eficiente y además una oferta y demanda que pueda llegar a su punto de equilibrio óptimo.   Cuando los mercados funcionan bien nos hay abuso ni de compradores, ni de vendedores, ambos maximizan sus beneficios y no hay pérdidas de eficiencia. Por ejemplo mucho bien le haría a un agricultor de maíz de San Martín tener varios compradores dispuestos y ávidos a comprarle su producción y que estos compradores pudiesen consolidar y vender la producción en otras regiones, exportarlas vía un moderno puerto en Yurimaguas o simplemente almacenarla en lugares apropiados en operaciones de warranteo o emitir certificados de deposito para participar de los mercados de productos a futuro.   Mientras más mercados desarrollados y especializados coexistan, habrá más libre competencia y esto beneficia al agricultor. El funcionamiento de los mercados agrarios estará fortalecido con el buen funcionamiento de los mercados financieros, el mercado de seguros, los mercados de futuros y el mercado de servicios de almacenamiento. Para esto debe existir apropiada infraestructura de comunicaciones y transporte.   *III. Fallas del Mercado en el Sector Agrario*  *Falla 1: Mercados incompletos*  En un mercado que funcione bien, el precio además de jugar un rol de referencia del valor, juega un papel de racionador. Es decir el precio discrimina quién compra y quién vende, así va racionando la provisión de bienes y servicios. Ahora pensemos en el mercado de créditos agrarios. Existe una gran demanda por créditos y una oferta limitada de créditos. Nunca existirá un equilibrio en este mercado dado que los ofertantes muchas veces no están dispuestos a dar un crédito así se pague una súper tasa de interés dado que presume que el financiado no pagará la deuda.   Pero lo más dañino para el mercado de créditos agrarios es que muchos agricultores que podrían cumplir las condiciones de elegibilidad para un crédito no lo demandan porque el trámite les parece engorroso, consideran que las tasas son muy altas, creen que no son sujetos de crédito o temen poner en garantía sus tierras. A estos agricultores se les conoce como los autorracionados, no demandan el crédito y por lo tanto dejan incompleto el mercado.  El agro está expuesto a catástrofes climáticas como las heladas, sequías e inundaciones o abruptas caídas de precios en los mercados, esto genera cierto miedo a los agricultores y con toda razón porque hay posibilidades de perder sus tierras si las dejan en garantía. Por lo tanto es importante establecer un seguro contra riesgos climáticos y otro para riesgos del mercado.  El mercado de seguros en el agro también es un mercado incompleto. Las aseguradoras tienen dificultades al tener poca o nula información sobre siniestros de las cosechas, tienen temores sobre el alto nivel de riesgo moral (acciones dolosas del asegurado para cobrar el seguro) la logística de supervisión y control pueden ser muy onerosas etc. Por esta razón es importante vincular el mercado de seguros al mercado financiero dado que este último tiene cierto grado de penetración en el agro. Si ambos mercados se interrelacionan, entonces los costos de transacción serán menores.  Qué pasaría si las aseguradoras ofrecieran el seguro por riesgos climáticos, probablemente quienes lo tomen serian los más propensos a estos fenómenos y las aseguradoras para estar cubiertos cobrarían una prima de seguro bastante elevada y nadie lo tomaría. Se configura un círculo vicioso que para romperse necesita de la intervención estatal. Es necesario implementar un seguro obligatorio contra fenómenos climáticos, un seguro que deba tomarse en la costa, en la sierra y en la selva; en todos lados para lograr diversificar y dispersar el riesgo. Pero cómo obligar a que lo tomen los agricultores si el sector es bastante informal, para hacerlo efectivo no se debe asegurar la producción, lo que se debe asegurarse es el crédito agrícola y aprovechar que los bancos están altamente formalizados y supervisados por la SBS.  Pero lo agricultores pensarán que este seguro obligatorio encarecerá el crédito. No es así puesto que al tenerlo las tasas de interés también se habrán ajustado hacia abajo. De otro lado el monitoreo e impacto del clima es un actividad objetiva y por lo tanto aquí no habrá espacio para el riesgo moral. No obstante para tener un desarrollo dinámico, se genere una cultura del seguro, para que se lleguen a ajustar los precios de las primas y las tasas de interés crediticias: éste seguro debe ser subsidiado por completo por el Estado en los primeros años y a nivel nacional para que exista un universo de dispersión del riesgo. Progresivamente se va haciendo un historial de siniestros para que las empresas de seguros vayan teniendo información y ajustando los precios de las pólizas. Probablemente en un inicio sea difícil identificar el precio de mercado de las pólizas de seguro por lo que tal vez sea necesario establecer un esquema o fondo de reaseguro.  Una vez realizada la experiencia del seguro contra factores climáticos, se podrá instrumentalizar una póliza que asegure el crédito agrario contra riesgos de mercado. La propuesta es que el seguro asuma el perjuicio excedente a una disminución de precios del orden del 30%. Es decir si el informe de precios (brindado por una entidad independiente y confiable) indica que el precio del producto involucrado en el crédito bajó en 40%, la aseguradora pagará a la entidad financiera 10% del monto del crédito. De esta forma no hay peligro de riesgo moral. De la misma forma es necesario en los primeros años un subsidio parcial de la póliza del seguro por parte del Estado.   Uniendo la protección de ambos seguros se optimiza la relación información  riesgo  mercado y en el mediano plazo el costo del seguro será asumido por la disminución en las tasas de interés. Pero lo más importante es que el agricultor podrá tomar un crédito con menos temor de dejar sus tierras en garantía, ello impedirá que haya autorracionados en el mercado del crédito agrícola y posibilitará un equilibrio óptimo de mercado. Esto fomentará que los buenos agricultores crezcan y vayan absorbiendo a los agricultores que no son eficientes. También las entidades financieras estarán más dispuestas a buscar nuevos clientes y bancarizar a los agricultores.   *Falla 2: Mercados imperfectos*  En algunos casos existen asimetrías en cuanto al poder de negociación entre ofertantes y demandantes. Estas asimetrías son dañinas cuando existe abuso de posición de dominio ya sea del comprador o del vendedor. Cuando el comprador o compradores tienen mucho poder (Monopsonio o Oligopsonio) o si el vendedor o vendedores tienen mucho poder (Monopolio u Oligopolio) puede existir, según sea el caso, perjuicio para vendedores o compradores. En ambas situaciones el mercado pierde eficiencia y muchas unidades productivas o consumidores pueden verse afectados y por lo tanto melladas sus capacidades competitivas.  Pero debemos tener cuidado en el análisis dado que no es suficiente que exista mucho poder o gran participación de mercado para argüir abuso de posición de dominio de algunas empresas. En efecto, en el agro peruano existen casos como la compra de leche, oferta de azúcar, oferta de aceite y oferta de carne de pollo donde se podría pensar que no existe una apropiada estructura de mercado; sin embargo en ninguno de estos casos hay abuso de posición de dominio sino modelos de negocios competitivos, tanto interna como externamente, que se han desarrollado en una estructura de mercados de competencia pura. Además es mejor que estas empresas sean más grandes, para que tengan una mejor economía de escala y beneficiar al consumidor. Recordemos que el agricultor también es consumidor y en la mayoría de zonas pobres es un consumidor neto es decir compra más de lo que vende.  En una economía como la peruana donde cada vez las importaciones están más liberalizadas y existen sustitutos para cada producto alimenticio, es difícil que se den situaciones de abuso de posición de dominio. Cuando sube el pollo, por ejemplo, las amas de casa buscan alternativas como el pescado o empiezan a comprar pollo congelado en lugar del recién sacrificado, la demanda por pollo baja y los precios vuelven a bajar. Claro que por algunos días los avicultores han vendido a mayores precios y han arrebatado algo de sus excedentes a los consumidores; pero por cortos periodos esta situación es deseable en el sector agrario dado que permite a las empresas mejorar sus rentabilidades. El hecho de que las empresas estén más sólidas y rentables ayuda a que inviertan y arriesguen más en el sector y por lo tanto se forma el círculo virtuoso que se necesita en nuestro agro pues requerimos del ciclo inversión  utilidad - reinversión.  Lo anterior es válido para los mercados agropecuarios en términos globales. No obstante en determinada localidad o región siempre es posible que exista abuso de posición de dominio dado que los costos de transacción pueden ser muy altos, por ejemplo si no hay apropiados caminos y carreteras, seguridad ciudadana o insuficiente población los productos que lleguen pueden venderse a precios exorbitantes o la producción local puede comprarse a precios ínfimos. Sin embargo estos temas son de orden estructural del país y no de estructura específica de un mercado y por lo tanto debe estar ajeno de la intervención del INDECOPI.  En resumen los problemas de mercados imperfectos en el agro en su mayoría se deberán a pobres condiciones de interconexión y esto se resuelve con más infraestructura de transporte y comunicaciones.  *Falla 3: Bienes Públicos insuficientes*  Desde el punto de vista económico existen bienes rivales (si al utilizarlo alguien otra persona no lo puede utilizar) y bienes excluibles (si se puede excluir a alguien de que los use). Ejemplo de bien rival es una bolsa de urea pues un agricultor lo utiliza y por lo tanto no puede utilizarlo otro agricultor. Un bien no rival será el puerto marítimo puesto que un exportador se sirve de sus instalaciones y también otro exportador lo puede hacer para embarcar sus productos. A la vez, la bolsa de urea es un bien excluible porque se puede decidir quién la utilizará al momento de entregarla. También el operador del puerto determina quién puede utilizar sus instalaciones bajo ciertas condiciones. Un bien no rival y no excluible es la energía solar puesto que todos nos beneficiamos de ella y no podemos, en términos prácticos, evitar que alguien más la aproveche.  Cuando un bien (producto o servicio) es no rival y no excluible en términos prácticos es un bien público y lo debe proveer el Estado; ya que como no se puede excluir que alguien lo use, no se puede cobrar por él. Entonces nunca será negocio para el sector privado. Como por ejemplo la Seguridad Nacional, la seguridad jurídica, la estabilidad macroeconómica etc.  Una carretera es un bien no rival y es excluible por medio del peaje, por lo que desde el punto de vista económico no debiera ser un bien público y por lo tanto es privado. No obstante es la mayoría de los casos y en nuestro país casi no es negocio que un privado haga completamente la carretera y recupere su inversión a través del peaje, dado que nunca ganará dinero. Entonces es necesario que el Estado subvencione parte o la totalidad de la inversión y su mantenimiento pero que sea construida, mantenida y administrada por el sector privado.  Un proyecto de irrigación como Chavimochic es un bien rival (el agua no es ilimitada) y además es excluible (las compuertas y medidores asignan las cuotas) por lo tanto es un bien privado. No obstante es muy difícil que la inversión sea asumida por una empresa privada dado que la maduración de estos proyectos es de muy largo plazo y no le seria rentable. El Estado lo debe hacer porque obtiene beneficios adicionales (ingresos no tangibles para un privado) como generación de trabajo para la población lo que incidirá en el consumo interno, además el Estado percibe ingresos tributarios de forma permanente. Por esta razón normalmente estos proyectos los ha hecho el Estado, sin embargo lo ideal seria que lo haga el sector privado en asociación con el Estado, para que el privado asuma la responsabilidad técnica desde un inicio y para que también aporte parte de los recursos en la inversión.  Ejemplos típicos de bienes privados en el agro son los insumos y servicios agrícolas. Toca al Estado dejar al sector privado que se encargue de brindar y administrar todos los bienes que sean no públicos y si los números no cuadran para que sea un negocio se debe participar de forma asociada (Alianza Público  Privada).  *Falla 4: Externalidades Negativas*  Existen muchas actividades que al realizarse generan daños colaterales al entorno, actividades que contaminan el ambiente, elevan la napa freática, sobreexplotan el acuífero, eliminan los controladores naturales biológicos, causan polinización cruzada no deseada etc. Corresponde como rol público el minimizar el efecto negativo de estas externalidades. Para esto el Estado norma, regula y controla pero mucho más efectivo seria tomar el planteamiento de Couse y darle derechos de propiedad a las externalidades negativas por ejemplo tal como se viene haciendo con el Mecanismo de Desarrollo Limpio donde los contaminadores pagan bajo el esquema de Bonos de Carbono a aquellas empresas o entidades que reducen sus emisiones, de manera que el que contamina paga un precio que el que resuelve esa contaminación esta dispuesto a aceptar. Todo esto bajo la plataforma electrónica del mercado de bonos que es parte del mercado financiero y por lo tanto tiene costos de transacción bastante bajos.  De la misma forma la nueva Ley de Aguas propone que los que emitan efluentes que contaminen cuerpos receptores (ríos, lagos etc.) deberán pagar una retribución por contaminar que estará en función del grado y dimensión de la contaminación que causen. Aún no se define la tarifa pero debería ser tal que se empiece a desarrollar un mercado de servicios de descontaminación para que empresas especializadas busquen a estos contaminadores potenciales y se encarguen de tratar sus efluentes buscando y generando negocios sostenibles a partir de esta actividad.  De la misma forma la nueva Autoridad de Aguas debería tener en cuenta en la determinación de las tarifas (ahora se cobrará por metro cúbico y bajo criterios sociales, ambientales y económicos) deben ser tales que desincentiven la ineficiencia en el uso de agua. Por ejemplo los primeros 12,000 m3 por hectárea/año deberían tener una tarifa social, pero por encima de ello la tarifa debería ser mucho más alta. De manera que se fomente el riego tecnificado y se evite el exceso de utilización de agua que afecta la napa freática de toda la zona productiva. Esta tarifa que se cobraría por encima de los primeros 12,000 m3 debe ser tal que incentive generar un mercado de servicios de drenaje y evacuación, utilización del exceso de agua e invertir en infraestructura de tuberías para llevarla presurizada a zonas eriazas aledañas.  *Falla 5: Información y Coordinación Imperfecta*  La información es muy importante y valiosa en la medida que nos ayude a tomar decisiones para el futuro. Esta información oportuna es costosa para un agricultor individual, es allí donde debe existir un mercado privado de servicios de información veraz y oportuna. Si este mercado no se desarrolla por sí solo es necesario que el Estado intervenga para subsidiar el servicio en un primer momento.  La coordinación también es importante, muchas veces es difícil que pequeños agricultores se asocien y coordinen para el desarrollo de cultivos en bloque. Es difícil porque no hay incentivos tangibles para ello. Es decir el incentivo para trabajar de manera coordinada debe ser tal que supere los resquemores de algunos agricultores a trabajar en equipo. En este sentido se ha avanzado algo con la dación del Decreto Legislativo 1077 y 1020; no obstante su implementación aún está en fase muy básica. Es importante darle énfasis al Fondo de Consolidación de la Propiedad. Dado que lo que se busca que es que el agricultor se capitalice, pero también debe crecer y que mejor si ese crecimiento se da comprando las tierras de sus vecinos menos eficientes.  Hasta aquí se han descrito las principales fallas de mercado del sector agrario, fallas que deben ser atendidas por el Estado para su solución porque indudablemente le será más rentable resolver estas fallas y dejar que a futuro el sector privado desarrolle el sector.  *IV. Conclusión*  Ponemos como premisa que el rol principal del Estado debe ser de gran árbitro y regulador de las actividades de la sociedad en su conjunto. Debe ser un Estado fuerte pero procurando que las actividades económicas sean realizadas por el sector privado y dedicarse fundamentalmente a redistribuir riqueza. No obstante es necesaria su intervención cuando existan fallas en el mercado y esta intervención debe procurarse que sea temporal y orientada a que a futuro los mercados se desarrollen sin mayor intervención estatal. Dicha intervención será más efectiva si en el proceso y de manera paralela se va redistribuyendo riqueza hacia los sectores menos desarrollados. También hay que precisar que no es necesario crear instituciones o entidades específicas para resolver las fallas de mercado, basta implementar equipos de trabajo multidisciplinarios para que propongan e implementen los mecanismos para dinamizar estos mercados.  Temas estructurales y otros aspectos relacionados hacen que los mercados agrarios tengan algunas fallas. La tarea de resolverlos empieza por desarrollar mayor y mejor infraestructura (carreteras, caminos, irrigaciones, almacenes, puertos, aeropuertos etc.) para posibilitar que los mercados funciones eficientemente. Sin embargo no debemos esperar a que no tengamos déficit de infraestructura para iniciar las labores de promoción, puesto que ya existe una infraestructura importante y que utilizando la locomotora de los mercados financieros podemos ir ocupando todos los espacios posibles para el desarrollo agrario.  El mercado que puede apoyar fuerte al agro es el mercado financiero. El mercado financiero opera casi en todo el Perú, tiene costos de transacción bajos puesto que está automatizado y además tiene altas capacidades para acceder al capital y los recursos humanos. De la misma forma que un cliente va al banco y le ofrecen además de cuentas de ahorros, chequeras, tarjetas de crédito, créditos hipotecarios, leasing, tasaciones, cambio de moneda etc. también le ofrecen seguros de vida, seguros de ahorro, seguros vehiculares, SOAT y pago de servicios. De la misma forma debemos incorporar los servicios relacionados al sector agrario al sector financiero para reducir costos de operación con una plataforma bastante fuerte.  Seria bastante efectivo encargarle al sector financiero ser la locomotora del agro, por eso se plantea el seguro al crédito agrario, esta complementación ayudaría al desarrollo de otros mercados relacionados como el de información agraria, venta de maquinaria y equipo, warrant y almacenamiento, factoring, mercado de futuros, asistencia técnica etc. De esta forma se habrá podido implementar la segunda ola de reformas en el agro.   Angel Manero Campos   Temas similares: Los derechos laborales en el sector agrario EL SALARIO EN EL SECTOR AGRARIO  ¿preguntas? Artículo: Mujeres representan 42% de la mano de obra en el sector agrario, según Minag Las mypes  y  el sector agrario Ministro anuncia acciones en áncash para promover desarrollo del sector agrario

----------

